# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Продам >  Eltronic 20-03 wave 800 минск продам аренда беспроводная колонка 2 динамика 10 дюймов каж

## 8-044-791-08-41

Eltronic 20-03 wave 800 минск продам аренда беспроводная колонка 2 динамика 10 дюймов каж tel 80298836914

----------

